# CONEXIONES LAN



## mofset (Oct 1, 2006)

Hola amigos, os comento a ver q podria comprar para solucionar mi problema: tengo una habitacion a la cual pretendo instalar linea telefonica para comunicarme con la casa q esta abajo ( existe una escalera que da acceso a ella a traves de un patio ). Pretendo instalar imagenio en dicha habitacion pero me gustaria que abajo, donde tengo mi router actual conectado a 3 pc continuara teniendo internet y wi fi. He consultado y me han dado dos soluciones aunque aceptaría cualquier otra que ustedes me dieseis: 

1. Tirar cable LAN desde arriba a abajo, conectar un extremo al router wifi de telefonica y otro extremo a un switch. El switch lo conecto a un punto de acceso luego puedo disponer en ambos sitios de internet inalámbrico y tb cableado ( me interesa xq es más rapido tener los otros dos pcs conectados via cable ). 

2. Al parecer existen dispositivos q te permiten usar la red electrica como red interna, luego necesitaria 2 dispositivos de estos, uno al router otro al switch y el punto de acceso. Es cierto esto ¿? me han dicho q a través de la red eléctrica perdería bastante conexión... 

3. Si alguien me propone alguna...

Lo que busco fundamentalmente es seguir teniendo un ancho de banda similar y relación precio.

Gracias


----------



## Maxtor (Nov 12, 2006)

Creo que la mejor solucion seria la que te proponen de primero, por que meterte ahora con el sistema electrico. no lo veo como buena idea, ademas los equipos probablemente seran mucho mas costosos. Ahora tu hablas de imagenio, y no tengo claro que es, sin embargo si las distancias no son tan extensas, podrias no crees,conectar con el equipo vecino por el mismo Wi-fi, amplificadorando la cobertura del equipo con una nueva antena, y colocandole una tarjeta de red inalambriaca al vecino...... Si me explicas mejor, como es la cuestion te doy mas ideas..


----------



## capitanp (Nov 13, 2006)

pero no puedes unstalar un placa wifi en esa pc???


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Dic 28, 2006)

Si quieres ver imagenio en la habitación, tira un cable ethernet y conecta el desco allí. Es lo más fácil y más seguro. Yo con cable ethernet he tirado unos 15 metros, pero seguro llega hasta los 50 metros o más sin problemas. Imagenio por wifi no va bien (imagenio necesita 6 Mb/s de ancho de banda). 
Usar ethernet por la red electrica tampoco es una solucion muy buena aunque lo vende telefónica, creo que da problemas y es caro.
La instalación normal es porner el desco en el salón junto al televisor y conectado por euroconector (salida RGB). El modem-router en la habitación junto al/los pc's. Ten encuenta que con imagenio sólo puedes ver un canal de televisión a la vez. Si deseas verlo en otras habitaciónes ponte un emisor de señal de video en el salón. Si deseas más información dímelo.


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Dic 28, 2006)

También puedes ver imagenio en el monitor del pc con el programa VLC.


----------

